# Cmt 5 pice spiral set $138 + ship



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Brain over @ Holbren .com is having a sale this week on all CMT products, http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars2=4~7~2~2~3, you'll need to contact Brian at Whiteside Router Bits- Byrd Shelix- CMT Saw Blades or call the toll free no listed at the website to get the sale prices as they are not advertised. We will not get the RF discount because of these low prices.. I'd suggest you hurry if interested as he is placing the order to CMT on fri, thats a greats set listed @ $138 as well as many of the other sets as well at bargain prices, better hurry,Heres the set I mentioned, Router bit sets-5 piece spiral bit sets-CMT tools


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the late nighters


----------

